# BPS Pro Qualifier 2



## WV1951

For those who have used, looking at the above. BPS/Cabelas is running their spring sale 1/2 off. $50.
Apparently the 2nd edition has been out only for a couple of years. The original version has high marks. The 2nd version has pretty good reviews on various forums, and has favorable but somewhat mixed reviews on the BPS site.
Considering for an extra/spare reel.
Anyone have personal experience? Don't take up space recommending this brand or that brand for xx more $$. Just looking into the Pro Qualifier 2.


----------



## Jim

I saw that yesterday, I got the flyer in the mail. Looks tempting. I cant find anything online as of late identifying who makes basspro reels. I would like to know myself.


----------



## Jim

So it looks like the ones on sale have a different spool color. Hope that's the only difference. Im going to buy one.


----------



## Jim

Im actually going to by 2, and then rip apart one and upgrade the drag and bearings and see about doing some super tuning on the internals.  

Middle of winter blues. :LOL2:


----------



## WV1951

Jim said:


> I saw that yesterday, I got the flyer in the mail. Looks tempting. I cant find anything online as of late identifying who makes basspro reels. I would like to know myself.



From what I have read it changes from year to year. It is just like rifle scopes. Specs are put out and it may change from one to another. One common name I have seen a couple of times is a company called Doyo. Parts come from various sources, assembled, named stamped, and out the door.


----------



## Jim

So......
1, Buy a $50 reel
2, Replace all bearings to high quality ones ($30?)
3, Upgrade Drag washers ($10)
4, "Super tune it" with some research like this youtube video

https://youtube.com/watch?v=t6jsnc-pOMs

Worth it? Heck yeah! :LOL2:


----------



## WV1951

This is the rub. Do you add 40 bucks to a $50 reel, or find a $150 model with a third or so off and have the same investment? Is that $150(90-100 on sale) reel going to be as smooth or smoother as the tuned $50 one. Don't want this to wander. I probably wouldn't do a over haul.
Hopefully, some BPS Qualifier users will chime in.


----------



## onthewater102

Definitely get a reel with a solid foundation (quality frame materials, aluminum spool, bearings at all necessary locations etc.) and spend your time rather than your money on the fit and finish. I've chimed in on a few posts RE: baitcasters pointing out quality vs. shortfalls in design on this forum. More money does not always relate to higher quality in the $75 - $250 price range. Above that range and you're getting into exotic alloys used in the frame construction.

I had 3 or 4 of the original BPS ProQ's, none of the gen 2's, but with proper cleaning and lube they were as good 6-8 yrs later as they were on day 1.

BPS ProQ's use a dual brake - magnetic and centrifugal, which isn't really an option on too many others until you cross to a higher price point. They also have a full aluminum frame and spool (composite side plates) so they're far ahead of the price competition in those respects. The bearings are shielded stainless, so they're quite durable too. The main gear is brass, pretty standard for that price point and arguably stronger than the pricier aluminum ones (depending on the alloy) and certainly a proven design. The newer design shed a little weight and has more aggressive gear ratios, but I'm not certain the line retrieval rates changed any significant amount with the redesign.

As for doctoring them, any magnetic brake reel will benefit from a polishing of the braking surface, BPS ProQ's are no exception there. 

I bought the ABEC 7 orange seal bearings for the bearings the spool rides on trying to extend the casting range with lighter bearings, not because there was anything wrong with the originals (which I left alone on the crank and other areas in the reel). You can source these through EBay RC car suppliers from the same Chinese plants that supply them to BocaBearings for a fraction of the cost ($6ea approx vs. $15-$20), you just may want to de-grease them as they typically come with grease rather than being dry or in oil.

If the drag is similar to the original one there's no need to play with the drag discs, they're plenty strong as is.


----------



## onthewater102

related reel reviews for feature / internal design comparisons:

https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=45676&p=459073&hilit=quantum+smoke#p459073

https://www.tinboats.net/piscifun-phantom/

tuning a magnetic brake:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fk_HGdDPPg&t=641s

tuning drag discs and gears:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfHrLUsl5Lo


----------



## WV1951

Thanks 102 for the assessment. I remember at least the Piscifun review from a ways back. You nailed the dilemma when manufactures/assemblers source from who knows what from where. Then presto!! Two years later and the puzzle starts all over again. I ran into this when researching scopes and the same issues arise. There are not that many sources/factories, but if you can do enough volume, you can get your own OEM name, with maybe a little quality/specification control. 
I am going with the BPS 2, open it up, check for lubrication issues, if any, then call it a day. I don't fish hard enough to wear out a reel in a season or two or three or four. Well, you get the point.
I have started to notice this creeping in the Kayak industry to some degree.


----------



## onthewater102

I fished the gen 1's pretty hard - several times a week throughout the open water season before I had kids and they held up great.


----------



## WV1951

Don't know if BPS is pulling a bait and switch trick, but went on line to order. Once in the system, the Pro Qualifier indicates "original retail" at $99.99. However, it also list the "regular price" at $69.99 and the sale price at $49.97. It is listed as a "limited edition". I am taking a chance and ordered one, hoping some shortcuts were not taken for this "limited edition". The ad says a one time color run. Hopefully that is the only difference.


----------



## onthewater102

31" retrieved per turn of the 7.5:1...that's what they did...they made the spool smaller on the redesign to shave weight off, and offered it with a faster looking gear ratio even though it retrieves the same amount of line per turn of the crank as the old larger reel did with 7.1:1 gearing...

That's why gear ratios are such a B/S sales gimmick. They matter in terms of torque applied to the internals, but they're not an appropriate speed comparison metric, which is the way they're marketed.

Looks like the same pro-q from a parts perspective, just blue on silver coloring.

Found a good 5 yr write up on the old pro q model...goes to show cleaning and oiling the drum on the centrifugal brakes matters...

https://www.bassresource.com/bass-fishing-forums/topic/146309-bps-pro-qualifier-bc-reel-5-year-challenge-complete/


----------



## WV1951

That is a great write up. Already read about keeping the drum clean and properly oiled. I will not be using this nearly as much as the author, so wearing out parts should not be an issue. I also do not use in harsh conditions. With parts changing so often, anymore, replacements will probably not be available anyway in a number of years.
Retrieve ratio is not important to me. I got the slower one anyway. This initially will be my swim jig set up, so retrieve rates are not an issue. Still high enough for other uses.
I hate these small spools. Takes up a lot of backup, which is wasted line.
Thanks for the post. It makes me feel better about the purchase.


----------



## WV1951

Rather than start a new thread, thought I would give my initial reaction here.

Ordered Fri. PM. Showed on my doorstep Sat. AM. What a great start.
Initial review. Clean lines, very nice fit and finish. Checked bearings and screws. Everything seemed good. Nice parts diagram breakdown. Did add a smidgen more oil to the bearings.
Mounted to a Diawa Aird X 6 1/2' medium action. (Wally World Jupiter on closeout). Balance is a 8 out of 10. Reel might be a tad heavier than my Abu Pro Maxes. Didn't bother to weigh.
Played with it a bit casting for grass bass. Will be a while until weather permits the real McCoy.
First reel I have had with dual braking system. Will take some use to find sweet spot. Reel control knob is very sensitive. A good thing. Started with 2 out of 6 centrifugal brakes on and ended up with one on. Magnetic brake on about 5 out of 10. Had to keep reel control knob on the "tighter" side to keep from backlashing. Was using Bitsy Bug w/ small trailer. Will adjust as I learn the reel and get on open water.
All in all, initially worth the sale price. Very nice looking piece. Any better than my Pro maxes. Don't know yet. Compared to what reels cost 30-40 years ago, hard to fathom what you get today for the $. I can never see me putting $2-300 into a reel.


----------



## onthewater102

Did you oil the centrifugal drum inside the side plate?


----------



## WV1951

onthewater102 said:


> Did you oil the centrifugal drum inside the side plate?



Yes, with a Q-tip.


----------



## Jim

I took the plunge and I got one. :LOL2: 

https://www.tinboats.net/bass-pro-shops-pro-qualifier-2-limited-edition-reel/

This reel feels legit. :beer:


----------



## WV1951

Although it is still a bit early here, I have been out a few times and wanted to update the BPS Pro Qualifier 2. On the water, I have had far too many over runs and can't seem to find the magic adjustment. It does reel smoothly, but I would not buy a second one. Much prefer my Abu Promax 3's. They are a few bucks more than the BPS 50% off price, but I think worth it.
I do like, however, the Diawa Aird X 6 1/2' medium action rod I mounted it to. It is listed as medium, but seems to be nearly a mh action. Definitely more stiff than my other mediums.

Edit. Well, my ignorance of these reels got me. Not using reels with centrifugal and magnetic brakes much, I completely missed taking another look. Apparently I only had one brake on, or else one clicked off by itself. I adjusted again(3 on-3 off), and wa-lah, I found it a much better set up. So, I revise my above remarks. After a few more trips, I think I will be satisfied with this reel.


----------



## Buzzbait

I've owned several years past, including the first gen round reel model. Ive had excellent results with the bps PQ over the years, in fact, I just bought a new PQ2 reel, and a PQ2 7'6" rod yesterday! Looking forward to trying it out this weekend. I'll let ya know how she runs. I'm setting this rig up with 50 lb braid for slop/frog fishing. Had a Powell frog rod with a PQ some years ago that ran great...


----------



## onthewater102

On the dual brake reels I like to be able to cast without wind using only the centrifugal brakes, figuring out however many it takes then setting it with one fewer and using the magnetic to fine tune it from there and adjust for wind as needed.

IE - if I can cast a jig with no backlash and the magnetics turned down to 0 with 3 of the 6 centrifugal brakes on I'll set the reel to 2 brakes on then dial up the magnetics to 3 or 4 to be sure I can cast. I like as little free-spool resistance as I can get away with to max out the casting range without having to whip the heck out of it.

If I'm out on a windy day a click or two more on the magnet is usually all it takes to avoid backlashing in the wind unless I'm stupidly throwing a spinnerbait or buzzbait into the wind.


----------



## Buzzbait

I just bought a new pq2 a week ago...used it last sat first time...before I even had the magnets straight, I hooked a bass with some shoulders on him...lost at boat. I found it to cast smooth and be a really nice reel... just as I remember them. This one's my what?..4th one. First one was an old round reel style I bought back in late 90s early 20s?... I'm really happy with mine so far... just wish I got em on sale. 99 for reel...99 for matching rod...oops


----------



## Jim

I just got a flyer in the mail, these will be back on sale for $59 starting July 5 if anyone is interested.

Jim


----------



## WV1951

Jim said:


> I just got a flyer in the mail, these will be back on sale for $59 starting July 5 if anyone is interested.
> 
> Jim



Odd?? I completely missed that. At least around here. Didn't see it in my flyer. I strolled through the Denver Bass Pro July 3rd when visiting family there, and had a Pro Qualifier 2 in my hand. Still marked at 99 bucks and the sales guy said not a word about on sale or it was going to be on sale.
I plan on replacing my 20-30 year old Shimano Bantam 10X with a Pro Qualifier next spring when they go half price again.


----------

